# BRP in Canada!



## FHHOBBIES (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi all, first post here! I have been looking at the BRP cars and they look great. I want to get some races started and I think I am going to create a class for these cars to run here, anyone in Winnipeg? I have built a track for our Micro-T trucks and they are a blast and now I am going to build a track for these cars, how wide of lanes would be good? Thanks!


----------



## FHHOBBIES (Jan 16, 2007)

33" lanes good?


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey there
33" might be good on four cells......48" or larger for 6 cell 

I mostly run on 54" or bigger with 6 cells
tang


----------



## FHHOBBIES (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah I was going to stay with 4 cells, not after speed here. What is the turning radius of these cars?


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

i think he said that they should barely ture all the way around on the 54 thats what mines at


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Minimum turning radius? I do not think you will have a problem. Chack out our thread "Alabama Mini's" you can get an idea of our track.


----------

